# Anyone 5'8"? 52,54 or 56 Pilot



## vs779 (Feb 22, 2005)

I am new to the road and after riding all three I am still not sure what size would be right for my height. I am just doing some crosstraining for the upcoming mountain season. As far as my mountain bike goes I usually run a 23 TT with a 110 stem. Thanks all!


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

I am 5'7" and i ride a 52 1500, a true 5'10" tall person would ride a 58 (as a rule of thumb) so i would think that it is too big for you. We just got some piolts in at work and i have not ridden them and dont know the geometery off hand but i would say either the 52 of 54 would be your size, all of this from what my shop has sold to customers in the past. i would say ride the 54 and 52 again. also when riding the bikes when you hands are on the brake hoods is there a slight bend in your arms? if not the frame is too big, also with the seat hieght if it is level with the top of the stem to 2" above you are good, any higher a larger frame is a possibility and any lower a smaller one. Again these are all quick rule if thumb things to look for, ask the shop to put you on a trainer and fit you if you are still unsure.


----------



## Rexx (Mar 9, 2005)

vs779 said:


> I am new to the road and after riding all three I am still not sure what size would be right for my height. I am just doing some crosstraining for the upcoming mountain season. As far as my mountain bike goes I usually run a 23 TT with a 110 stem. Thanks all!


I'm 5'8" I was just fitted for a pilot 5.2 (54cm)


----------



## TommyApplehead (Mar 22, 2005)

Go with the feel. We're all different, so height isn't necessarily the biggest factor.
I'm 5'10" and like a 58cm. I'm pretty normal sized, but some people have longer torso's versus their legs. Completely variable. 

I would hope that by riding each bike, you could get a warm fuzzy feeling, i.e. you would know which was right. If not sure, keep trying them out till something strikes you as odd. If you still can't tell, then you probably won't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## dgcasey (May 14, 2005)

*Height don't always work*



> Go with the feel. We're all different, so height isn't necessarily the biggest factor.
> I'm 5'10" and like a 58cm. I'm pretty normal sized, but some people have longer torso's versus their legs. Completely variable.


I just got back from my LBS and learned real quick that height isn't always the best measure of a correct fit. I stood there in the shop and told the guys I was presently riding a 57cm Giant and would probably want to move down to a 56cm Trek Pilot 5.2. The guy looked me over and said I probably would want to drop all the way down to 54cm. I told him I think that will be a bit too small. The other tech looked at me and told me the same thing. I'm 5'10", about the same height as both the techs. To cut this story short, we decided to do a very quick fitting session and found out that, while the three of us are the same basic height, I have longer legs than they do. So, while the 57cm I currently ride seems just a bit of a stretch for me, a 54cm would feel like a kiddie bike. I'm going with the 56cm.


----------



## jaldridge (Feb 27, 2005)

dgcasey said:


> I just got back from my LBS and learned real quick that height isn't always the best measure of a correct fit. I stood there in the shop and told the guys I was presently riding a 57cm Giant and would probably want to move down to a 56cm Trek Pilot 5.2. The guy looked me over and said I probably would want to drop all the way down to 54cm. I told him I think that will be a bit too small. The other tech looked at me and told me the same thing. I'm 5'10", about the same height as both the techs. To cut this story short, we decided to do a very quick fitting session and found out that, while the three of us are the same basic height, I have longer legs than they do. So, while the 57cm I currently ride seems just a bit of a stretch for me, a 54cm would feel like a kiddie bike. I'm going with the 56cm.


I'm 6' even with a 33.75" cycling inseam. My 56 PIlot 5.2 is a perfect fit for me with a 110 mm stem. I have over 1000 miles on it so far. Ride all the sizes and then choose. Remember that this bike has a mkore upright riding position than others. - Jim


----------



## 02Deuce (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm 5' 9.5" with a 31.5" inseam (pain buying pants). I tried a 56cm and it felt way too big. I ended up going with a 54cm which felt perfect during two 20 minute test rides. After buying the 54 and doing several 20 mile rides, it's starting to feel just a tad small. I could have tried a shorter stem on the 56, but I'm not sure that it would have helped enough. I may try a longer stem someday on my 54, but it's still so comfortable that I'm not in too big a hurry. If you check the geometries, there's not a huge difference betwen the two, which is why it's amazing that the feel would be so different.


----------



## Tomwd3 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Rider height - bike size*

I've got a 56cm 2001 5200. I'm 5'10" & about 31" inseam. I like the fit of the bike (had it 4 seasons now) although I think I could probably get away with a 58cm. The nice part about the shorter top tube, I feel I get better leverage on the climbs and keeps me from creeping up too far on the saddle when in the drops and pushing (read-chasing). I probably give up a bit of stability on fast descents. All in all, if I was in the market for another Trek, I'd go with the 56cm again.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm 5' 7" with legs like an Ewok (short, fat and hairy) and I ride a 56cm 5200.

You just gotta try them out, and.....


DO NOT​
get your fork steerer tube cut down for a couple of months; give yourself time to get used to the new bike.


----------



## gsbloom (Jun 8, 2005)

*what size trek pilot?*



vs779 said:


> I am new to the road and after riding all three I am still not sure what size would be right for my height. I am just doing some crosstraining for the upcoming mountain season. As far as my mountain bike goes I usually run a 23 TT with a 110 stem. Thanks all!


I've had my Pilot 5.2 for a about five weeks and 700 miles now: I am 5'8", bought the 56 and it is working well for me. Seems to have helped to eliminate some lower back pain I was experiencing with my Bianchi Giro 54.


----------

